# Push early or wait



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Think we should all put squeegees on our cutting blades now and start early. You know, before it freezes.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mudly said:


> Think we should all put squeegees on our cutting blades now and start early. You know, before it freezes.


Wouldve helped with flash flooding we had


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We bought a walk behind fan to dry out the lawns


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We bought a walk behind fan to dry out the lawns
> View attachment 194037


Does it work


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Does it work


Apparently not...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/matts-rants-the-venting-thread.174196/page-244#post-2375836


----------

